# Unblock torrent downloads...



## deadzero (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

I access internet in my college by WiFi but the problem is that download through torrent is blocked..

I have tried some stuff but couldn't get maximum speed.


Can you tell me the best way to get around it ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 1, 2008)

Proxy is a way to unblock this.
Try this and then inform.


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ You're wrong..... He isn't able to download using uTorrent etc...

I use port 58750 for download torrents. I guess your college's firewall has blocked most of the ports and only a handful are allowed.

You can configure your uTorrent or any other torrent client to download from Port 80 which is the port for HTTP but it will work .......
If on uTorrent, Go to Preferences--Connection and then type *80 *in the Port for using incoming connections and click OK......

The logic behind this is.....80 is for HTTP/browsing and you can browse, so why not open it for Torrents........

Then try downloading......This may work........


----------



## tanush_89 (Mar 2, 2008)

proxy works  but speed is too slow !!!!!!!!!

plz help


----------



## tarunsworld (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks gagandeep..it really works..


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2008)

you can aso try encrypting the connection. this option is available in uTorrent's preferences.


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 14, 2008)

port 80 thing not working for me..

any other way?? any proxy??


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2008)

most private trackers and some public ones ban port 80


----------



## sizy (Nov 23, 2008)

i have tried what gangadeep has said. but it hardly works man. any other tips.
sometimes the speed goes above 950kps and sometimes not even 2kbps. its fluctuates a lot. i am using my college wifi which has a ****ing firewall.!!!!!!!!!
please help


----------

